# Jojoba beads in cream soap question



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

My cream soap is rotting and I'm starting to think about whipping it. I'd like to add some jojoba beads for exfoliation; will I need a preservative? I realize if I add any food-type exfoliant (corn meal, poppy seeds, etc.) I'll need the preservative but wasn't sure about the jojoba.

Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How is it rotting? Jojoba beads are just oil, I wouldn't use a preservative for them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Vicki, rotting is the term they use for it to age and get better... No you don't need a preservative in it with jojoba beads.. Like vicki said, they are just oil..... I love cream soap


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Barb, never heard of that  And I make cream soap! Vicki


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks - I'll try half the batch with jojoba beads and half without.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Are you talking about a bar of cream soap or a liquid cream soap?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Talking about Cream soap, it neither bar or liquid but cream. Mine usually has the consistancy of coolwhip or a little thicker.. Its absolutely luxury to use... Makes a great shaving soap too..for men and women


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Barbara,
Without giving away any secrets, can you tell us a little bit about what the cream soap is made from and do you sell it? I didn't see any info on your website about it.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat Sounds like something to try.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't have any secrets to hide Tamera... would you like to try some.. I will send you a jar of it... Cream soap takes both sodium hyroxide and potassium hydroxide.. I think there is a recipe for a basic one posted in the recipe section..PM me with your addess Tamera and I will drop you a container of aged cream soap to try.... I have some Pink clay with jojoba beads in it... some calendula honey and some green aloe cream soap...It was all made a year ago.. with age it gets much better..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use mine as a base for my sugar scrub also. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nubian-Soaps/132615410100238


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

What a great idea, Vicki!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

:yeahthat


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess that's something else I'll have to try! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And where is everyone buying their jojoba beads? I need some yellow ones! Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I had ordered some a while back but they seem so tiny small. What sizes are your jojoba beads?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tiny small  Think sprinkles for cupcakes and cookies. You can feel them in your scrubs though and they are beautiful suspended in brought to trace soaps as contrast.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

So Vicki, when you mean brought to trace soap, are talking about mixing it in or just sprinkled on top?

The scrub sounds lovely!



Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Tiny small  Think sprinkles for cupcakes and cookies. You can feel them in your scrubs though and they are beautiful suspended in brought to trace soaps as contrast.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When you want something to truly suspend in your bar, you need to bring it to trace, jello pudding and then stir it into the traced soap, then spoon it into the mold. Really pretty when you have some swirled color, and then the jojoba beads in very light or white soap swirled also, the contrast, especially if the base of the soap is also another color is very striking. 

Jojoba beads are an excellent way in leave on products to add a gentle exfoliate, like in a makeup remover.

But yes, in Barb's tutorial for making cupcakes, it is beautiful on the iceing....I haven't gotten to them yet. Vicki


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I made Barbara's cupcakes as a Christmas giveaway gift for the girls at my office. They turned out beautiful and everyone raved about them! Thanks Barbara for the tutorial! I wished I had taken pictures of them!

Vicki/NC


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

I gave all my customers a surprise cupcake in their boxes with their orders.. they just loved that.. well worth it to keep your regular customers happy.. everyone likes surprises too... my grandaughters just loved them.. and so many people thought they were real cupcakes..


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

You are right Barbara! They did look VERY real! I had to say to each of them as I handed the cupcakes out that they couldn't EAT them! LOL

Vicki/NC


----------

